# Rage against Orange



## Artek (25 Octobre 2011)

Rage against les réseaux français. 

Je m'explique. 

Depuis plusieurs mois, très peu de temps après la sortie de l'ipad 1 en fait, j'ai remarqué que le push ne marchait plus ou très mal sur l'iPad. Ca faisait des mois que j'avais laissé tomber. Pensant que le mien avait un souci. 
A cause de pixels morts, je fais changer mon ipad par Apple, et mon "nouvel" ipad arrive en même temps que iOs5. 

Aucune notification en push, ni les mails ni rien. Un peu vert, vu que le notification center était une des plus grosses attentes de iOs 5 pour moi. Pire, iMessage ne fonctionne pas ! ( iPad 3G Wifi, voir autre discussion que j'ai créée ) 

Il y a quelques temps, je suis arrivé au royaume uni, pour y vivre. 

Et bien, TOUT MARCHE ! 
Le push sur les mail, iMessages, le push sur toutes les apps....

je retourne en france, plus rien ne marche ! 

Je vous laisse imaginer a quel point j'étais furieux..... 
Déjà que les forfaits data coutent une fortune en france, les abonnements internet pareil, je viens de découvrir que tous les réseaux sont encore plus bridés que ce que je pensais !


----------



## cameleone (25 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour !

Quel forfait 3G as-tu pour ton iPad ?

Pour ma part, avec un forfait Orange sans engagement 200 Mo/mois (6,80 euros mensuels étant donné que j'ai également une ligne "voix" chez ce même opérateur), j'ai le mail, le push, iMessage qui fonctionnent sans problème.


----------



## Artek (26 Octobre 2011)

oui alors il y a ça aussi. enlève ta sim et essaye de te connecter que en wifi. si c'est comme moi ça ne parce plus. Car les réseaux de bande passantes utilisés par orange ne sont pas les mêmes et je soupçonne de brider la wifi, vu l'augmentation de nombres de tablettes sur le marché, pour maximiser les profits. 



ca, ou, le firmware de l'ipad 1 pour les 3G/wifi a un défaut et fonctionne mal sans sim. ( avec une sim ça marchait aussi il me semble )


Enfin après c'est sur si c'est le firmware j'ai l'air con avec mon topic, mais j'ai tellement l'habitude de découvrir des crasses chez orange, que ce soudain "tout marche bien sur les réseaux du royaume uni" est très louche....


----------



## cameleone (26 Octobre 2011)

Tu n'as pas répondu à ma question concernant ton forfait chez Orange... :rallyes:

Avec ou sans sim, sur un iPad 1 comme sur un iPad 2, en iOs 4 ou iOs 5 je n'ai pas eu de souci de wifi... en tout cas, rien qui puisse être imputé à Orange.


----------



## Artek (27 Octobre 2011)

Arg oups ! 

parceque je n'ai pas de forfait 3G ipad. 
J'ai acheté mon ipad 3G/wifi neuf sur le bon coin. 

Quand a orange, ce qui me trouble c'est que 

1 : je ne suis pas le seul. 
2: j'ai eu le même problème avec mes deux ipads. ( pas de push sur iOS 4 sans sim, pas de push sur mon ipad 1 3G/wifi neuf sur iOS 5 ).
Quand au fonctionnement, pour moi, si je mettais la sim et l'enlevais ensuite, ça fonctionnait deux trois heures puis ça s'arrêtait, comme ça, pour rien....

je te force pas à essayer, mais je cherche juste a comprendre, d'ou vient le problème. 
Car vu qu'au changement de réseau ( fr/uk) tout marche bien... 

Ce qui m'agace, c'est que je n'arrive pas à me faire une idée. Certains (ipads) marchent très bien, des gens témoignent que tout va bien, d'autres non, moi ça marche pas, en france ça marche pas au royaume uni, si.... on a un peu l'impression que l'expérience user change d'un ipad a l'autre....


----------



## cameleone (28 Octobre 2011)

J'ai beaucoup de mal à comprendre ton problème.



Artek a dit:


> parceque je n'ai *pas de forfait 3G* ipad.



Donc c'est normal de ne pas avoir ni internet, ni mail, ni push sur ton iPad alors, autrement qu'en wifi ! 



Artek a dit:


> (...)j'ai eu le même problème avec mes deux ipads. ( pas de push sur iOS 4 *sans sim*, pas de push sur mon ipad 1 3G/wifi neuf sur iOS 5 ).
> Quand au fonctionnement, pour moi, si je mettais *la sim* et l'enlevais ensuite, ça fonctionnait deux trois heures puis ça s'arrêtait, comme ça, pour rien....



*Quelle Sim* utilises-tu donc, puisque tu n'as pas de forfait 3G ???

Dès lors que tu as *des problèmes en wifi alors qu'il n'y a pas de sim* dans ton iPad, pourquoi serait-ce la faute d'Orange (plus que de Sfr ou de Bouygues, d'ailleurs...) ? Qu'est-ce que l'opérateur a à voir avec tes soucis de connexion si ceux-ci concernent le wifi en l'absence de toute possibilité de connexion 3G ? 
Si tu supposes qu'Orange (pourquoi Orange d'ailleurs, plutôt qu'un autre opérateur, du moment qu'il n'y a pas de carte dans l'iPad ?) bride les connexions wifi en l'absence de forfait 3g, c'est : *non*.




Artek a dit:


> Car vu qu'au changement de réseau ( fr/uk) tout marche bien...



De quel réseau parles-tu ? ? ? 3G ? Tu dis que tu n'as pas de forfait 3G en France, donc normal que "ça ne marche pas". Wifi ? Oui, il faudrait en effet voir du côté du réseau Wifi auquel tu te connectes en France : réseau domestique, d'entreprise, au Mac Do... ?

Pour résumer : ton problème est soit lié au réseau wifi auquel tu essaies de te connecter (est-ce toujours le même ou bien cela se produit-il sur plusieurs réseaux / tous les réseaux sans fil ?), soit à un dysfonctionnement de ton iPad (mais peu probable vu que tu dis avoir eu les mêmes problèmes sur tes *deux* iPads)...



Artek a dit:


> en france ça marche pas au royaume uni, si....



Quel(s) est / sont le(s) réseau(x) wifi auxquels tu te connectes en France ? Quel(s) est / sont le(s) réseau(x) wifi auxquels tu te connectes au RU ?


----------



## Artek (28 Octobre 2011)

cameleone a dit:


> c'est normal de ne pas avoir ni internet, ni mail, ni push sur ton iPad alors, autrement qu'en wifi !



Merci XD mais je ne suis pas complètement demeuré . Ce que je dis c'est que j'ai un ipad 3G/wifi et que je n'utilises que le mode wifi. et dans ce mode de connexion je n'ai ni push ni imessages. 




cameleone a dit:


> *Quelle Sim* utilises-tu donc, puisque tu n'as pas de forfait 3G ???



Celle de mon iP4. Orange. 



cameleone a dit:


> Dès lors que tu as *des problèmes en wifi alors qu'il n'y a pas de sim* dans ton iPad, pourquoi serait-ce la faute d'Orange (plus que de Sfr ou de Bouygues, d'ailleurs...) ?
> Qu'est-ce que l'opérateur a à voir avec tes soucis de connexion si ceux-ci concernent le wifi en l'absence de toute possibilité de connexion 3G ?



J'ai du mal m'exprimer. Excuse moi. En france, chez mes parents, ou en déplacement, je me connecte a divers réseaux orange. Dont celui de mes parents, à domicile. Une connexion internet orange. 
Et sur cette connexion ça ne marche pas. MAIS  ! si tu veux tout savoir, le push marchait en iOs4 sur ma box free que j'avais à mon appartement il y a deux mois. 




cameleone a dit:


> Si tu supposes qu'Orange (pourquoi Orange d'ailleurs, plutôt qu'un autre opérateur, du moment qu'il n'y a pas de carte dans l'iPad ?) bride les connexions wifi en l'absence de forfait 3g, c'est : *non*.



Je n'essaye pas d'avoir raison juste d'être compréhensible. 

1 : en ios4 : mon premier iPad avait le push en wifi sur un réseau Free. 
2: en iOs 4: mon premier iPad a perdu la capacité au push sur un réseau orange. 
2: en iOs 5 mon deuxième ipad ( identique mais remplacé par apple care) n'a pas la capacité a faire le push sur un réseau wifi orange. Ni les iMesages. 
3: En insérant une carte sim iPhone 4, puis en se connectant exclusivement avec, le push et iMessages remarchent sur un réseau mobile orange. ( sur ipad ). 
4: En retournant exclusivement sur le wifi, plus rien ne marche. 
5: Au royaume uni, sur une connexion Virgin BroadBand wifi, tout marche. 






cameleone a dit:


> Pour résumer : ton problème est soit lié au réseau wifi auquel tu essaies de te connecter , soit à un dysfonctionnement de ton iPad (mais peu probable vu que tu dis avoir eu les mêmes problèmes sur tes *deux* iPads)...



On est d'accord.



cameleone a dit:


> Quel(s) est / sont le(s) réseau(x) wifi auxquels tu te connectes en France ? Quel(s) est / sont le(s) réseau(x) wifi auxquels tu te connectes au RU ?




En france : wifi : orange. 
au royaume uni : Virgin BroadBand.




En tout cas merci beaucoup de me répondre. 
Et encore une fois, je n'essaye pas d'avoir raison juste de me faire comprendre et de comprendre.


----------



## cameleone (28 Octobre 2011)

Ok, là je comprends mieux. C'est donc sur Orange comme FAI avec probablement une Livebox que le push ne marche pas... 

Là je ne pourrais que difficilement t'aider. J'ai chez moi une Freebox. Par contre, lorsque j'étais en vacances au ski en février dernier, je crois bien que je me connectais en wifi avec mon iPhone et mon iPad sur une Livebox. Et il me semble me souvenir que le push fonctionnait. Je dis bien "il me semble"...

Une rapide recherche Google fournit quelques pistes. Ca pourrait tenir au fait qu'il s'agisse de Livebox anciennes (à remplacer alors par un modèle plus récent), ou bien à un problème de réglage des DNS sur les box... à voir.


----------



## Artek (28 Octobre 2011)

cameleone a dit:


> Une rapide recherche Google fournit quelques pistes. Ca pourrait tenir au fait qu'il s'agisse de Livebox anciennes




Mais que je suis con ! 

bien sur ! 

La live box de mes parents, date de la première generation ! 
C'est la toute première livebox ! 


Ok. donc pas rage against orange. Pour une fois c'est pas ( trop ) de leur faute ! 
Ca doit surement être ça ! 


tiens bizarre.... c'est moi qui ait créé la discuss mais je peux pas modifier le titre ou la maquer résolue.... 


Merci beaucoup ! sujet clos !


----------



## cameleone (28 Octobre 2011)

Bon, je suis content que tu aies pu trouver une solution. J'espère que c'est la bonne...


----------

